# [HELP]Weird USB/ADB Issues.



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok I'm having some issues.

So Last night, ADB was working perfect. it detect my device and everything. Then I was testing the webtop hack and i flashed unleashed 1.3 and it was still working. I got the webtop hack working on it.

So now i wanted to see if i could get it on a liberty alpha build. Everything went smoothly, and then on liberty when i try to get my device in adb it detected it but said it was offline, So i was unable to do what i needed.

So this morning I thought maybe something i messed up. So I FXZ my Bionic. i uninstalled the drivers and installed them back, I reinstalled adb.

I tried it unrooted still didn't work but didn't give the offline device something different ill explain soon.

So i rooted and tried same as when i wasn't rooted,

So i installed unleashed 1.3 again and it does this see picture below.
View attachment 3229


It detects it before i go into adb shell. but after im in adb shell. nothing. I'm still unable to do what i need.Started to do this after FXZ, on unrooted, rooted, unleashed.

EDIT: I GOT IT SAYING DEVICE IS OFFLINE AGAIN :/

Any help with this would be really appreciated.

Thanks guys
Aaron


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

"TopazAaron said:


> Ok I'm having some issues.
> 
> So Last night, ADB was working perfect. it detect my device and everything. Then I was testing the webtop hack and i flashed unleashed 1.3 and it was still working. I got the webtop hack working on it.
> 
> ...


I know this is not what you're asking, but what webtop hack are u reffering to?


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> I know this is not what you're asking, but what webtop hack are u reffering to?


Its on the xda forums

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mzimand (Jun 6, 2011)

Do you have USB debugging selected?


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes, I have it seletcted.


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

Try killing all instances of adb on your computer. That usually fixes any device offline problem


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

I have, Ive tryed everything. rebooting. uninstalling adb and moto drivers and reintalling them. I'm going to return the bionic today and get a new one.


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

Just curious... are you using the supplied usb cable? I was using the cable from my Thunderbolt having issues.... switched to moto cable and problem solved... maybe a fluke but try it out and see


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, I'm using the moto one, Ive used a lg one. ive used one that i just had around. a htc one. nothing works. even on my new bionic. i got a replacment. hopeing that would fix it. but it didnt.


----------

